# What size brining container?



## sandyut (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I looked and could find what I wanted on many searches...so here it is.  I have a smaller smoker and cook only for me and my wife.  My cooks are usually on the smaller side comparatively to what I read on these forums.  I have done a few cooks, but none with a wet brine. But I want to go there next weekend!

So the question; for pork butt, turkey breast (never a whole), chicken, fish type wet brining - What size container should I buy?  A 5 gal will be way too big.  I found a square 18 qt that is 12x12x12 and seems about right?  the next smaller is 9x9x9 and I can see that being big enough.

Thanks for any input on this size question.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 19, 2015)

You need the container to be big enough so that what ever is in it to be completely submerged and small enough that it will fit in your refrigerator.


----------



## kihler (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a second frig in the garage and I use the vegie draws for brining. Be sure that are solid plastic and don't have seams. If they have seams they will leak. To keep the air out put plastic wrap over the brine. Works great and clean up is easy.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are the two that I have:



I like them because I have a side by side fridge so I don't have the height for a large container. These will fit on my lower shelf and not take up a bunch of room. I did two 8lb shoulders in the larger one and the fit fine (well barely fit but it worked so that is all that matters).


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just make sure whatever plastic container has this on it:













foodsafe.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Apr 20, 2015






or at the very least a 2 on the bottom (if produced in a foreign country, more than likely it's just a 2).   That means it is ok for food.


----------



## gary s (Apr 20, 2015)

If you have a restaurant supply you can find exactly what you want.  I buy 90 % of all my cooking and smoking stuff there  and they are usually Cheap

Gary


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2015)

Last Thanksgiving, due to a lack of refrigerator space, I use 2.5 gallon zip lock bags. Worked well, but I was afraid it would pop open.


----------

